# Discus and Angels



## Bob1 (Jan 7, 2002)

Would these be ok as tankmates in a 90G tank?


----------



## Newticus (May 29, 2004)

With enough space they might be, but generally discus and angels don't coexist. even if they might in the wild. Angels can get very aggressive, and would totally chop up the placid and docile discus.


----------



## discusfreak2005 (Apr 11, 2005)

well, it would depend on a lot of things. if you had a large tank say 90 gallons and you had a group of discus, either only 1, a breeding pair, or a group of at least 6, and 1 angel or a group of about 5 or more, then you should be okay. both of these fish can be aggressive when kept with just a few of each other. having a group would spread out agression. also, i would watch the discus and angels at feeding time since angels are a bit more "aggressive" eaters and discus will pick at thier food until satisfied. other than that they are compatible.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

not good tank mates angels will pick on discus


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I can barely get food past my angels to the voracious clown loaches in the tank. I can't image that discus would be able to get a morsel at feeding time.


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

*** heard the biggest problems keeping the two together were at feeding time as mentioned above, the different water hardness they prefer and the different water temps they thrive at. While they look great together, they dont usually seem to work.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Angelfish are also practically immune to hexamita whereas discus are severely prone to it.

It can be done, but isn't really something I'd recommend without a lot of experience in keeping both fish to begin with.


----------

